# 600ex-rt in stock at Crutchfield



## geminix (Mar 28, 2012)

Just ordered a 600ex-rt from Crutchfield, and it will be shipping out today. Cancelled my still-pending order at Amazon (never even got a shipping estimate from them on it)

Crutchfield has now come through twice for me.. for the flash, and for the 5D3 kit! And I'll have over $250 in store credit to use with them as part of their rewards program... sweet!


----------

